

Ask HN: Looking for a post; please help. Biology journal-related - optimus

I don't remember what the title was or what the post was about. It might have had something to do with science journals. There was a comment that linked to a site that listed a bunch of biological journals (I think) related to statistics.
======
sane_delirium
<http://www.searchyc.com>

~~~
optimus
I've been on there for over an hour to no avail.

